# What does your Thai Boxing class consist of?



## Slihn (Jan 18, 2007)

Just wondering how everyone else is training.In my "Thai Boxen" gym in Germany,the training was three days a week and typically class went like this:

30 mins a various aerobic exercies,plyometrics,and streching

30 mins of drills(usually on Thai pads,sometimes on focus mits,sometimes on th banana bag or jump knees on tires) 

30 mins of sparring (sometimes with the same partner but most of the times we change up sparring partners)

Those where just typical classes ,some times we'd spend the entire night doing drills,or an entire class sparring.It was really cool because sometimes our teacher would show us some of the "old" style techniques(like flying elbows,flying knees and techniques that are prohibited in the ring)

---------------

The current gym I train at is open five days a week,here is the typical schedule.

1 three five min rounds of shadow sparring to warm up

30 mins a various combinations done with partner(hitting gloves instead of Thai Pads)

20 mins of "1-way" sparring (One person on the offernse while the other is on defense)

10 mins of body conditioning

(push ups are done in incraments of 10 through out the class)

The "fighters" class does something different,but I cannot train in there yet cause I just started training at my current gym not to long ago.


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 21, 2007)

At my old school, we started with about 10 min. jumping rope, 5-10 min. of stretching, 3-4 rounds of shadow boxing, work on new techniques, pad or focus mitt work, bag work and conditioning and finally cool down.  Gym was open 7 days a week.  Muay Thai classes were on Sat 12:30-2:30, Sun 1:00-3:00, Mon, Wed, Fri 12:00-1:00, 4:00-5:30 and 7:00-8:30 (Fri 7:00-9:00 was sparring) Tue & Thur was kids class from 5:30-7:00 and adult Arnis class 7:00-8:30.  Sat & Sun training included wai kru training and additional sparring for those that needed special attention.  I would normally train about six days a week and teach 4-5 classes per week or more if my instructor was preparing a fighter.

As for my present classes, I only teach private lessons right now.  If I get too many students, I'll have to open a small gym (maybe someday).  I teach Mon-Thur 5:30PM-7:00PM.  My students arrive ready to go so we can focus on technique and bag and pad work.  They also do conditioning drills like plyometics & calistenics (push-ups, burpees, etc.)  Right now I limit the number of students I have.  Currently I train 4-6 people. This way it doesn't interfere with my family time.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish that at mu current school we did more pad work,we usually strike our partner's gloves (which I dont always like because I cannot blast away with kicks that way).I think that praticing on a partner increases your accuratcy and gives you a good feel for combat,but the downside is that it doesn build techniques as well as the Thai Pads do and you can also get inot the habit of striking the opponets gloves.

The training methods my my current school are different from what I am used to but almost all the fighter win at all the tournaments that they attend so I guess something must be right about the training methods.


----------

